# Looking for Escrima Instructor Near Bellevue, WA.



## SJ357 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

A long time ago I trained at a Tae Kwon Do school where a guest instructor taught us some Modern Arnis.  At this point I would really like to get back into the martial arts, specifically regarding escrima and the various FMA/Indonesian/Malaysian arts.

There is an instructor not too far away who has trained extensively in Escrima.  Has anyone heard of Bobbe Edmonds?  He's got a ton of footage up on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PendekarBobbe

I've also checked out his public Facebook group which has some cool videos and information.

If anyone could give me insight it would be much appreciated.  I really want this next school to be my last stop.

Thanks much!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 27, 2010)

I've never met him, but just through word of mouth have heard nothing but good things.

Edit: You might try asking on our sister-site: FMATalk, it sounds like several people have met him, and actually there is a fundraiser going on for some of his health issues.


----------



## SJ357 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh thanks!  I'll definitely check that site out.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2010)

I have never met Bobbe Edmonds in person, but after interacting with him online several times, I think very highly of him.  The man knows his Silat, and many of his postings have shown some extensive knowledge of the arts as well as clear, concise descriptions of his thoughts.  He seems to be well-regarded by the people that know him.  

I'd strongly recommend reaching out to him and at least meeting him, to see if he is in line with what you are looking for.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 27, 2010)

Bobbe Edmonds has a great reputation.

Here's a few more options:

http://www.arnisador.com/- Bellevue

http://leskas.com/WordPress/- Seattle

http://www.seattle-escrima.org/- Seattle

http://www.seattlemodernarnis.org/- Seattle

http://www.mkgseattle.com/- Seattle


----------



## SJ357 (Apr 27, 2010)

Carol and Blindsage,

Thank you for your time and insight.  I'll be sure to talk to Guru Edmonds and look into those other schools as well.


----------



## tellner (May 7, 2010)

Bobbe is a top-notch teacher. But right now is not the best time to check out his classes. He's been sidelined until an old injury gets treated.


----------

